# vegas 2012



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Perkins & Tataryn


----------



## rotor205 (Oct 23, 2007)

that is awesome shooting 

Keep it up


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Who ever was doing scores there was messed up then! Cause they had chris down as a 299 25x.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Not sure whats up with the scores the were screwed up this afternoon but thought they were fix. Maybe not ?


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lots of the scores are incorrect.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Whoever designed the carpet should be shot...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

if they shot in the riveria hotel the whole convention center is like that red rugs lots of car shows and stuff goes on in there....


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, posting again! Where can one find the scores online?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

try this one..

http://info.ianseo.net


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Perkins & Trillus


----------

